# How to remove dried on car wax?



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone got any tips on how i can remove baked on car wax.I got a good deal on a used (Black Painted) diamond plate TSC truck tool box from the local pawn shop(60 bucks with keys)  .Cause it was oxidized.On closer inspection it isn't oxidized,someone just let car wax dry on it (looks shiny new under it).Probably tried to wax it in the sun.  Ive tried buffing it off,but that takes the paint off the corners of the diamonds before the wax lets go.Any cleaners that might soften it? :worship:


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

Go to a body shop supply store and get "Reducer" it will probably remove it, have you tried just wiping varsol on it ? That may take it off too and it won't hurt the paint either.


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

No clue what reducer of varsol is. But i have tried Windex,Kaboom,and mineral spirits and pressure washing.None fazed it.I can rub it off with a cleaner wax but it is very slow,and exhausting.Hoping for a spray on wipe off solution.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Enamel reducer is toulene based thinner. Dandy stuff and worth a try but it might damage the paint under!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

If your repainting anyhow, get a couple of spray cans of gasket remover. (hmm must be cold in here my brain is takign two posts for ever answer this morning!)


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

Ah i got some Lacquer,denatured alcohol,and acetone thinner.I'm a house painter.  
Thought about trying them but figured the where to hot.I thought some one might have a better idea.I had planed on repainting it when i got it.Figure i might try them as a last ditch effort to avoid having to spray it,in the cold.I also have an airless and some black industrial enamel laying around so it might get sprayed! :haha: Humm some contractors house might have some black spots on the wall for a day.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A little WD-40 and a terry cloth towel oughta remove that dried on wax.


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry about that, I meant try Enamel reducer, or try Varsol, they aren't the same thing, my oops.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Amonia removes floor wax from floors. I have no idea if it will work, but it's cheap.

Jena


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

go to home depot or lowes in the tile section of the store, find a jug of wax stripper made for armstrong tile floors.
that stuff will strip wax bilt up on a floor 20 layers thick, I'm sure it will eat the wax off that.


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

comfortablynumb said:


> go to home depot or lowes in the tile section of the store, find a jug of wax stripper made for armstrong tile floors.
> that stuff will strip wax bilt up on a floor 20 layers thick, I'm sure it will eat the wax off that.



I, that might just work! I even have an old bottle of Armstrong cleaner at my grandmothers place.Cool ill try that!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

is it stripper or cleaner? it should say for striping wax off armstrong tile...
and that kinda wax is damn tough to get off, but the stripper wipes it off like it was donut glaze.

watch your hands.


----------



## Renae F. (May 21, 2018)

Drier sheets!!! I was out of options for getting dried wax off my boyfriends truck that we didnt get off and it wipes right off with drier sheets! (Used ones work better then new ones)


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Locate auto body store, get some pre-prep liquid. It will remove the wax and anything else that’s present. Lots of silicone products that can cause fish eyes in the paint. Pre- prep will remove all just by wiping it down.


----------

